# fish uprooting plants



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

My fish cant stop! all my cichilds do all day is dig up anything! I bought an amazon sword and the fish chewed it up. Can this be prevented?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Nope. Thats just what large cichlids do. Plants other than Anubias/Java fern in a central/south american cichlid tank is a lost cause, IMHO.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Scott C said:


> My fish cant stop! all my cichilds do all day is dig up anything! I bought an amazon sword and the fish chewed it up. Can this be prevented?


Scott C,

Yes like Gumby says, large Cichlids will tear them and try to push them aside all the time they are preparing for breeding. I think one of the worst case is Oreochromis (Tilapia) mossambicus. It does not even let the gravel be, the male digs all the time larger and larger pots.

BTW you might try floating plants like Ceratopteris thalictroides or Pistia stratioites.

Regards,


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

thanks. I used java fern but my cons laid eggs on it and ended up tearing it apart!


----------

